# tinting nocks



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Sharpie marker is about all you can use. That type of plastic really wont take a penetrating liquid soaking that will change its color.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Rit Dye ?


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

still no luck, we even tried a sharpie in a crayola marker-airbrush set. 

does any one know of a g-nock compatible pink nock? i got excited about Bohning F nocks....but alas no pink.


----------



## Skyberg (Jul 3, 2014)

Check out Accunocks they have pink nocks.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

they make spray paint for plastic


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Beiter inset nocks have a pink option.....my search is over


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Paint um


----------



## scott2613 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hydro-dip? Seems like a lot of work, but if you're that intent on getting rid of the white, perhaps you could build some sort of a jig to dip a dozen at a time.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

I got some hot pink model paint and painted them.

Some 1000 or 2000 grit sand paper just to rough it up a bit
Put masking tape where it goes into shafts and leave a bit to hold onto
And paint with model brush. 
You can spray with enamel to seal them.
They look good , just some work.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

these are just the ticket. tuned up nice.


----------



## gearbanger (Apr 4, 2010)

i have done it with rit dye do it on the stove with heat and it worked for me just leave them in there until u get the shade u want


----------



## Eric Bolander (Dec 2, 2013)

Try spraying adhesion promoter on the nocks before you paint them:
http://www.semproducts.com/automotive-adhesion-promoters/plastic-adhesion-promoter


----------



## EliteHunt3r (Mar 16, 2015)

That's awesome


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Dec 18, 2014)

gearbanger said:


> i have done it with rit dye do it on the stove with heat and it worked for me just leave them in there until u get the shade u want


How long ago was this? RIT used to work great on plastics until they changed their formula. Now there is a different dye disc dyers are using. I'll look it up and post it here.


----------

